
Uber's Seattle woes: union battle could see company leave another major city - room271
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/05/uber-drivers-union-seattle-legal-battle
======
posguy
Unionizing sucessfully or causing Uber and Lyft to leave the market seems
great by me, both Uber drivers I know here in Seattle hate the gig, as Uber
essentially needs them to be idle ~40% of the time to keep pickup times below
10min on average. Combined with both of them leasing cars through Uber (which
I told one of 'em not to), its a real nightmare caused by Uber.

If this causes Uber and Lyft to leave town as they don't want to allow any
room for drivers to organize, allowing the multitude of other ridesharing apps
(which don't take anywhere near a 30% to 45% cut) to take their place like
what happened in Austin would be fine for Seattle.

